# how to let thick tube enhance shooting accuracy



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

some shooters still use thick tube look like surgical tube or more thick. 
much air inside in it and it will lead to inaccurate shooting with loud sound.

you must get rid of the air in the tube before you tie,must tie tightly and do not let air in. 
long rubber life time and shooting accuracy will be guaranteed.


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

That makes perfect sense. If the tube is not sealed it will draw in air as the tubes elongate in the draw. When you release the bands some of the stored energy will be used to push the extra air back out of the holes. Just like a little air pump. It would have to have a dampening effect. Interesting...
frosty2


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Danny, that is an excellent video. The information is very good too. Thank you.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I've always suspected that, excellent advice Danny!


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey, now I've got to try that.

I tell you what. I learn something everytime I log onto this site.

Good job. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

No more flat bands versus tubes argument.

Now, flat bands versus flat tubes!!!!!!


----------

